
Can We Get a Vaccine Early? How the Rich Are Preparing for Coronavirus - smacktoward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-02/can-we-get-a-vaccine-early-how-the-rich-prepare-for-outbreak
======
mtmail
The headline is answered in the middle of the article: "hasn’t stopped [the
rich] from asking if they can get their hands on a coronavirus vaccine. “The
answer is no. They just want to know.”"

